# Stanford Points Server Status



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 12, 2009)

It appears that Stanford is having server issues for the last 24hrs. I have scoured the web and can find very little info. Some Stanford Folding Forum Mods are even in the dark and are sending Vijay Pande e-mails, asking what is going on. There is talk of a long awaited server update that might be taking place now. If this is the case, the points server would be used for assingment & receipt of work and after the upgrade, the points server would be allowed to update. *No work is being lost and everyone will eventually be credited with the correct points, so keep folding*. I will update as I find more info.


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks, thought I was going crazy; I even posted in the assistance thread.


----------



## Crazybc (Nov 12, 2009)

No  worries I 'm just hoping that   all the teams get treated equally  when it comes to  points updates.. I figured somethimg was wrong as  the last update I got was at 9  am   yesterday..

 I  wonder  why they didn't post anything about upgrades.. I was over at their forums and nothing seems weird as they have to know it would raise alot of eyebrows and a email takes what 30 seconds..


Oh well I'll just wait it out..    But the points  Server will return 

 sooner or later


----------



## Crazybc (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh  I just found this  Vijays Pande  blog.. It,s dated today

There was a problem with the stats server over the night.  We got to it first thing in the morning (around 6:30am pacific time), but it looks like a few stats updates were missed.  The missed data is backed up on another machine and we can re-enter it.  However, we typically take a couple of days to re-enter it, to make sure it is done right.

So, the bottom line is that the stats system is back up, will we recredit some missing WUs not credited over the night, but this will take a couple of days to complete.  Sorry for the delay on the recredit, but it's good to make sure we do it right, rather than in a rush.

http://folding.typepad.com/


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 13, 2009)

Is everyone getting all their points now? I seem to be only getting 
a fraction of my normal PPD and WU's. Yesterday only got stats from 3pm on (Extreme OC) but only received 9K instead of normal 15K points or 16 of 32 WU's for a half day.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 13, 2009)

Yep I'm only getting a small fraction of what I'm actually folding...


----------



## mike047 (Nov 13, 2009)

Over the years FAH has had this or similar problems....They always get it sorted out and appropriate points are awarded.....it just takes time.


----------

